# Coffin Crypt



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Freakywoman AKA: CFQ (cylonfrogqueen) 
Well, it looks like we are beginning the season of prop posting. 
Here is my entry into the crypt running.

It was suppose to go on a cool coffeetable that Hamm found curbside shopping. However ...I managed to make this too large and it overwhelmed the cool table.

Here are some pics. I will take better ones once I actually locate a blown mold skelly, which I want to corspe out. Full sized bucky's are too big.. and heavy....and I want to blow "dust" , dryer lint etc. and really age the inside. Also lighting. thinking of using book lighting or perhaps flameless candles inside. May add memorbia..like book or jewlery... But that will come later. Meanwhile the coffin crypt itself.
Enjoy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is actually pretty cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome! That is a really well done Halloween prop!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it!!! Great woodgrain paint job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a cool looking coffin.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love it. very cool idea. I could see it all webbed out with little spiders everywhere inside.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like it. Nice work. Now i want one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you did a nice job!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Love a see through coffin!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks just like old wood! Nice! Original design too. That is a prop to be proud of!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, that is so awesome CFQ!!!!!


----------



## monsterlady (Apr 4, 2010)

Great Idea, very creepy! I love it.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you ALL for the nice comments. 
I have it standing in my dining room ( without a bucky ) ..Even empty, it still looks kind of cool. I am kind of tickled. I actually like something I built ! ha ha...


----------

